# Completely at wits end - I cant live in a toilet any longer.



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

I am at wits end and on the verge of having my cat put down. I see no other solution. She is an indoor cat, not able to go outside. We have a small upstairs flat. she is pooing all over the house. there are litter trays she refuses to use. we have tried many different litters and position of the trays. we put towels down but now any floor covering (our carpets and rugs) are considered her toilet. she has the entire house to ransom - I cant live in a toilet anymore. I love her dearly but i am at my wits end. dont have thousands of dollars to spend on pet psychologists. When is it time to say enough is enough. I know it sounds like I dont love her but this has been going on for 5 years now. I cant live in a toilet any longer

I feel like if I dont murder my child I am doomed to live in a toilet

what am i going to do? (crying my eyes out now)

I just cant cope with it any longer.

she is a 12 yo moggie


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Where in the world are you?


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

Tasmania, Australia


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok, I was going to ask if the cat was declawed as thats a common problem with declawed kitties but Australia don't do it as far as i'm aware (thankfully!) 

Have you had her since she was a kitten? If so was she using the litter well as a kitten? If so...when did it start? Did anything happen just prior to it starting? (house move, decorating, new baby, pet, partner)

Has she seen a vet to rule out any health problems?

How many litter trays does she have?

What kind of litter tray does she have?

Does she wee in the litter boxes ok?

Do you have any other pets? 


Sorry for firing questions like that...just trying to be thorough


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

She is a 12 yo longhaired moggie named Echo (Ekky) For most of her life she happily used a litter tray (with pine pellet, or newspaper pellet litter) in the bathroom. I am disabled and at the time this problem started I had a cleaner. This was when she seemed to get a phobia of the litter tray. (I found out later that the cleaner had been spraying shower cleaning spray onto the floor instead of using a bucket and mop and wonderd if she had sprayed this into Ekky's box?) After this I put down towels where her litter box used to be and she would happily use them for peeing and poo on the floor near them (the cleaner was sent packing) The towels were changed and the poo removed immediatly after every business. This compromise worked. We call them her cat nappies. About mabey 18 months ago (if I am very honest it is probably less than that) she started pooing ....wherever. she did it in the same spot a couple of times so I put a tray down but she ignored it and went either near it or somewhere else. Because she wouldnt use the tray I put a towel down which she ignored and (She was still peeing on the cat nappies in the bathroom) started pooing in a different spot every day, sometimes on a rug near the front door, sometimes in my bedroom!!! sometimes in the bathroom. she favours one spot for a couple of days then moves regardless of whether I put a nappy down. The small flat (bedroom and loungeroom) is lined with alfoil around the walls to stop her going against the wall or under the table. Today she pooed on the (Gorgeous) small rug at the side of my bed. 
She has been to the vet recently with a cough. I thought she might have a furball that she couldnt bring up but the vet gave me the all clear and gave me some anti biotics for her throat. She was a little constipated which has since cleared up with the help of catlax. 
At the moment I have given up on the 2 trays because she refuses to use them.

PS. She has peed several times outside the bathroom but in general uses the nappies in the bathroom for peeing

I cannot think of any particulat rauma that made her stop using the cat nappies in the bathroom to poo


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not an expert, these are just my feelings and i'm sure others will be along when its not so silly o'clock to add their thoughts and suggestions.

I think you could be right about the start of it (with the cleaner) but unfortunately the use of towels compounded it. The towels will be washed with your usual detergent so smell like every other soft furnishing, clothing etc in the house...that smell now means toilet to her.

Bring the litter trays back. A few of them, as many as you can stand really... I would go for open trays or storage tubs...like the sort you find to put under beds.

There are cloth like litters available in the uk which I cannot remember the names of...they're like shredded white quilted toilet tissue. If someone can put a name to that for me, you can see if its available over there...it might be one to try. I would also try some very fine grit litters or the sand type...they are very soft on the paws as I don't think shes going to take to large pellets again to be honest...its like asking a human to use izal after using aloe vera quilted! (if you don't know what izal is its like baking parchment...seriously!)

I think its a case of starting again...like you would a kitten. Don't expect quick results, its a 5 year habit you have to address. I know you say you are disabled but if you see her going can you move quick enough to place her in a tray? If not place the poop in the tray and then her and then praise her...I know you might not feel like it but positive reinforcement is crucial.

Keep her out of your bedroom for now, the fewer rooms she can mess in the better and you need a place where you can go without a constant reminder as it sounds like you've reached breaking point, I understand that but its not really the cats fault, they don't do things knowing they're winding you up no matter how much it feels like it at times. You need to take a step back, a deep breath and start afresh...as soon as you can get some trays, different litters and some really good cleaners (detergents) that will totally eradicate the scents that she can smell.

I'm sorry its disjointed...its 4.15 am here and my brain is a little fried. Do keep coming back...there is a wealth of advice waiting for sun up.

Heres a bit of light reading by our resident vet

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-trai...peeing-pooing-house-house-soiling-thread.html


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

This is the cloth like one I used to use. There was another but I have a feeling it was discontinued

https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...ei=8hxPVKaUEsHN7Qbq-oHYAg&ved=0CIcBEKkrMAE4FA

And with that...i'm away to bed


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for your advice Polski, you will never know how much it has helped today. My tears have dried and I have calmed down a bit - I could never give her up - I need her as much as she needs me. and I had a quick read of the thread you advised. 

I have no choice but to keep at it, as you say, and yr info that using the cat nappies has given her feline brain pemission to soil wherever she smells my washing powder is a revelation. I had no idea! The rug at the side of my bed is a favorite place of hers (it is soft and plush) and as cats do not like to soil where they eat, sleep and relax I was shocked (and angry, I am ashamed to admit) when she did the business there, but it has been washed in my usual washing powder 

I will take your advice and place trays all over the house - I have no choice. And thank you for the advice about using unfamiliar and finer grade litters - that makes sense.

A couple of times I have caught her and moved her into the bathroom mid poo but it hasnt made much difference

Thank you again for just allowing me to talk  

sleep tight


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great advice as above already. Just another suggestion which I believe works for others - use puppy training pads in the trays instead of litter?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

You've had great advise already so won't repeat...but must say that I am shocked that someone is willing to announce they would put an animal down because of toilet training issues :nonod:


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> You've had great advise already so won't repeat...but must say that I am shocked that someone is willing to announce they would put an animal down because of toilet training issues :nonod:


Hey! Walk a mile in someone's shoes, then complain. This poster is disabled; you have no idea what they are having to deal with.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Hey! Walk a mile in someone's shoes, then complain. This poster is disabled; you have no idea what they are having to deal with.


Being disabled has nothing to do with this 

My point is that a cat could be rehomed if the owner is not able to sort the issue rather than PTS because of a bit of poop..I am entitled to be shocked by such a statement on a pet lovers forum :shocked:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OP, having had some recent issues with cats peeing inappropriately I can understand your sheer frustration and upset.
Polski gives some great advice so hopefully you have some ideas to work with.
I don't know if this litter is available where you are but I have found it to be a fantastic aid. ( I did not find the additive powder to be of much help, but the litter is fantastic)
Cat Attract | Precious Cat Litter
keep on posting here and hopefully we can help you through this.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> You've had great advise already so won't repeat...but must say that I am shocked that someone is willing to announce they would put an animal down because of toilet training issues :nonod:


People do because if not successfully addressed it makes their lives unliveable, and a cat with toileting issues isn't rehomeable.

And depending on the OP's disability that can have a lot to do with it. Imagine trying to cope with this is bending down is difficult & painful.

Hopefully the suggestions will help, my own are:


a vet check is essential just in case she has medical problems, which could be urinary or she might have joint stiffness, or maybe something else.
change brand of washing powder and wash everything that is soiled - it needs to be biological and washing hot (60C) is less effective as the enzymes don't work well at hotter temperatures.
was going to suggest puppy pads, and putting them in trays might help her understand those are where she 'goes'.
don't leave her with the whole house when you are out - confine her to a room with an easy clean floor and litter trays. You might even want to think about a large dog crate with room for a bed, food & water, and a litter tray. This is how the woman I brought Lola from finally persuaded a kitten where he was to 'go'.

It will take time as the problem has developed over time. However behaviourists aren't necessarily expensive - someone consulted one very recently for toileting problems in a multi-cat household and I think they said it was £85.

iCatCare (formerly the FAB) also have some good information on toileting problems:
Soiling indoors | international cat care


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> <snip>
> My point is that a cat could be rehomed if the owner is not able to sort the issue rather than PTS because of a bit of poop..I am entitled to be shocked by such a statement on a pet lovers forum :shocked:


In my view you are NOT entitled to be shocked. Cats who are not 'clean' in the house are just about unhomeable unless they can live an outside life. There are so many pretty cute kittens & cats without toilet problems in rescues that those with will get passed over time and time again.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> People do because if not successfully addressed it makes their lives unliveable, and a cat with toileting issues isn't rehomeable.


I'm sorry but that is a bit of a blanket statement and not true. OK they would be more difficult to rehome but not impossible...
Stressed cats have toileting issues so if the cat was rehomed then maybe the issue will not be an issue (not suggesting that this is the case, just a thought.)...although I would not discount the cat being a house cat as a cause for stress, not all cats cope with a house cat situation after all.

I know people do choose stupid reasons to PTS, doesn't mean that I can't be shocked when someone says it out loud 

I will leave it there because this isn't helping the OP and won't change anything..I just know that I could never agree with any animal being PTS just because they do not meet the humans standards for toileting :frown2:

ETA: Yes I am entitled to be shocked, I am entitled to feel how I want about anything I want. Just as you are entitled to disagree with what I say


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Xiaoecho, I sympathise with you, it must be a very difficult situation to cope with, especially as it has been going on for 5 years. Poor you, and poor Echo, as she also must be unhappy with the situation, cats being naturally clean animals. Also, no doubt she senses your displeasure which may be making her anxious.

The problem is because it has been going on for so long, Echo has got used to pooping on towels etc, and as someone else has pointed out, this has become the normal way to her.

It has been a short step in Echo's mind for her to go from pooping on towels on the floor to pooping on mats, rugs, and carpets. Basically once she was supplied with an alternative to the litter tray she was in fact "given permission" (as it were) to poop away from the trays.

Please understand I am not blaming you, as you thought you were trying to accommodate her needs.

Now the situation is that Echo needs to be helped to _re-learn_ that the litter trays are the only place for toiletting, not the floor. As she is a cat in her senior years it may take a bit of extra time to retrain her I'm afraid.

Whilst I think many of the suggestions made above ^^to help try and retrain her are good ones, I am concerned that Echo may find it difficult to catch on to what is required of her, and that could mean continued stress for you and for her whilst you try to train her.

Therefore my feeling is that perhaps something more fundamental should be considered. So I am going to suggest something for you to think about. 
What I can tell you is that this method has worked where there have been extreme cases of a cat toiletting all over the house and not using litter trays.

The basis of the method involves buying or borrowing a large enclosed dog crate to use as a pen for the cat for a couple of weeks. The crate needs to be large enough to contain her bed, her water, room for a dish of food, and room for a medium size open litter tray. If you have too much spare room in the cage, the risk is the cat will continue to use the floor instead of the tray.

The dog crate would be a similar size to a pen for a single cat in a Shelter. (It is noteworthy that cats in pens at the Shelter rarely poop away from the tray.)

The next thing is you must buy some cat litter that is sand-like and very soft on paws. In the UK we can buy one called Worlds Best, made from corn, or there is a good quality clay litter called Golden Grey. Either of these are well liked by cats. I don't know what you have available in NZ, but as I say make sure it is soft and easy to dig in.

Provide a tray deep enough to put in a layer of cat litter at least 
3.5 inches deep. (9 cm deep). Have spare trays of clean litter ready at hand so when the tray is soiled you can quickly lift it out and replace with a clean tray, so Echo is never left without a tray even for a second.

If you have room in the pen for 2 smaller trays side by side, rather than one medium tray that might be even better as Echo may prefer one tray for peeing and one tray for pooping (as some cats do).

Then basically you put Echo in the pen (dog crate) and keep her there 24/7 for a couple of weeks. Please note: this is NOT intended as a punishment, but as a means of giving her no alternative but to use the tray rather than the floor. I know some people might feel it is unkind to shut her in a pen, but it is only for a short period and if it works it will improve not only her quality of life but yours as well.

If you are worried she won't take to using litter in the trays straight away, you could go back one step and put puppy training pads in the litter trays rather than litter. Personally I would not do that as I feel it could confuse Echo when you later change to litter instead of puppy pads.

If you do go ahead with this method, then you will need to be prepared to give Echo lots of company whilst she is shut in, or she could become stressed and anxious. So set up the pen in an area where she can see you most of the time. Some people even take the pen into their bedroom at night, so the cat is not left alone all night. But as the pens are quite large it may need two people to move it once it is set up and the cat is inside.

Once you feel Echo has got the hang of using the trays again, you can then bring her out of the pen and confine her to one room for a week or so, (with you keeping her company of course) whilst you ensure she still has the hang of using the trays.

I believe someone said earlier, it is rather like going back to square one and training a kitten to use the toilet - slowly, patiently and compassionately.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> I know people do choose stupid reasons to PTS, doesn't mean that I can't be shocked when someone says it out loud
> 
> I will leave it there because this isn't helping the OP and won't change anything..I just know that I could never agree with any animal being PTS just because they do not meet the humans standards for toileting :frown2:
> 
> ETA: Yes I am entitled to be shocked, I am entitled to feel how I want about anything I want. Just as you are entitled to disagree with what I say


StormyThai, somebody posting a request for help on a specialized pet forum saying they can't take it anymore really is quite simply looking for help to address a difficult issue. Their thinking PTS, yes can be a little shocking, but you need to understand the person is basically saying "help!" "I'd do anything!"

It's one of those thoughts you get sometimes when you've reached breaking point, you may say it aloud, but it's just a thought. Ever thought of slapping somebody or smashing something that just won't work? Your computer, your ikea piece of furniture, the driver in the next car, your kid?

Now back to the matter of the topic : I imagine the OP's issue is frustrating enough, let's hope things will get better for them with a little help from the good fairies of the PF forum.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Cats that are stressed indoors could be rehomed to another house where there is more ample opportunity to go outdoors or even stay outdoors with appropriate shelter, like a farm or stables.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

xiaoecho said:


> Thanks for your advice Polski, you will never know how much it has helped today. My tears have dried and I have calmed down a bit - I could never give her up - I need her as much as she needs me. and I had a quick read of the thread you advised.


No worries, a problem shared is a problem halved...getting it off your chest can help. If you were the sort to PTS a cat for soiling willy nilly you would have done so a long time ago not wait 5 years. Cleaning up one too many pees or poos a day can make the tether a lot shorter

Theres been lots more advice for you to think over (and some posts to ignore) You will get there if you persist and be consistent.



moggie14 said:


> Great advice as above already. Just another suggestion which I believe works for others - use puppy training pads in the trays instead of litter?


I agree puppy pads could be a good place to start with a view to slowly sprinkling increasing amounts of litter on top before eventually only using litter.

As would a large dog cage to confine her for a bit and like chillminx said cats in pens rarely mess away from their litter. If they do they are living in close proximity to their own waste...cats do not like doing that. I know you're not going to like the idea but...You need to get to get your place scrubbed down and neutralised so she cannot smell where she has used as a toilet previously...you can't do that with a cat that will still be in the learning phase as it will be a bit like painting the forth bridge. Have you got anyone you can ask for help in doing this if its a problem with your disability?

Buy some toys and treats for her time in the cage so she doesn't see it as punishment, reward with praise any time you see her using the tray (or rather immediately after...I only have to look at one of mine in the tray and she stops what she is doing and dashes out!)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I can't add to the very good advice given, however I just wanted to say that I hope you will be able to sort this problem out.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Great advice given by the others and I can only imagine how frustrating such an extreme toileting problem must be, you have my sympathies. No-one could doubt that you love Echo having lived with this for 5 years before reaching breaking point.

Can't really add much other than maybe it would be an idea to lift all mats and rugs and put them away for now, so that all you have to worry about cleaning is the floor itself if she goes there. It might relieve the stress on you a bit not to have to worry about all your nice rugs being ruined. Even if you follow the advice above and use cage training then when you let her out again you won't have to worry so much about stuff being ruined. Also keep her out of the bedroom as someone said above so you have a refuge from it all.

Good luck - the very wise posters above have helped many other people who have come looking for help here overcome toileting problems, so don't despair just yet


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

Gosh, 5 years of this, you must be going out of your mind. I do sympathise. Echo the good advice given here, after a vet check I would be tempted to go with what chillminx recommended and contain her in a small area for a bit until she re-learns to use the tray. Good luck to you both, well done for persevering.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Good luck, I hope something gets sorted for you. I love my pets but 5 years of the smell of cat wee everywhere would certainly test my patience, I think you deserve a medal for still hanging in there. Lots of good wishes sent to you.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Polski said:


> No worries, a problem shared is a problem halved...getting it off your chest can help. If you were the sort to PTS a cat for soiling willy nilly you would have done so a long time ago not wait 5 years. Cleaning up one too many pees or poos a day can make the tether a lot shorter
> 
> Theres been lots more advice for you to think over (and some posts to ignore) You will get there if you persist and be consistent.


Hey Polski, I just want to say you're amazing, such a kind soul! It was the middle of the night in the UK (4am or so) and you took the time to help a total stranger :thumbup1: you're an inspiration and I'm sending you big hugs. ((((hugs))))


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> OP, having had some recent issues with cats peeing inappropriately I can understand your sheer frustration and upset.
> Polski gives some great advice so hopefully you have some ideas to work with.
> I don't know if this litter is available where you are but I have found it to be a fantastic aid. ( I did not find the additive powder to be of much help, but the litter is fantastic)
> Cat Attract | Precious Cat Litter
> keep on posting here and hopefully we can help you through this.


I haven't read through the whole thread yet, but I wanted to second this enthusiastically. This litter is great. And you probably won't need to use it forever; just long enough to get her to use the box consistently again, then you can start reducing the amount you're using mixing gradually with other litter.


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

I just want to thank everyone who replied to my original despairing post. I have read through all of the thread and there is fantastic advice. I feel empowered again.

*May I say again, I would NEVER harm my beloved Echo. My original post was written in despair. As I said to Polski, I need her as much as she needs me.*

What a great community of cat lovers. I only wishe I had turned to you before

I Have decided to put many trays around (3 in the loungeroom, 2 in the bathroom, none in my bedroom)........before I try the cage.

I will let you all know her progress

cheers


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Great advice as above already. Just another suggestion which I believe works for others - use puppy training pads in the trays instead of litter?


I will definately seek them out


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Xiaoecho, I sympathise with you, it must be a very difficult situation to cope with, especially as it has been going on for 5 years. Poor you, and poor Echo, as she also must be unhappy with the situation, cats being naturally clean animals. Also, no doubt she senses your displeasure which may be making her anxious.
> 
> The problem is because it has been going on for so long, Echo has got used to pooping on towels etc, and as someone else has pointed out, this has become the normal way to her.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your great advice Chillminx. I have decided to go for leaving (even more) trays around the house with puppy pads as a first option. If I get no joy after much patience I will take your advice about the cage.. I will let you all know her progress


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> People do because if not successfully addressed it makes their lives unliveable, and a cat with toileting issues isn't rehomeable.
> 
> And depending on the OP's disability that can have a lot to do with it. Imagine trying to cope with this is bending down is difficult & painful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for great advice Oriental Slave


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

Polski said:


> No worries, a problem shared is a problem halved...getting it off your chest can help. If you were the sort to PTS a cat for soiling willy nilly you would have done so a long time ago not wait 5 years. Cleaning up one too many pees or poos a day can make the tether a lot shorter
> 
> Theres been lots more advice for you to think over (and some posts to ignore) You will get there if you persist and be consistent.
> 
> ...


The steam clean and deodorise, are going to take more than a few days.....I will get a black lite and something from the vet (urineoff??) to get rid of all the smell........though someone told me baking soda was a cheaper option. I will do some research  thanks


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

Code said:


> Gosh, 5 years of this, you must be going out of your mind. I do sympathise. Echo the good advice given here, after a vet check I would be tempted to go with what chillminx recommended and contain her in a small area for a bit until she re-learns to use the tray. Good luck to you both, well done for persevering.


She was a the vet recently and given the all clear


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey Polski, I just want to say you're amazing, such a kind soul! It was the middle of the night in the UK (4am or so) and you took the time to help a total stranger :thumbup1: you're an inspiration and I'm sending you big hugs. ((((hugs))))


Hear hear!!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

xiaoecho said:


> The steam clean and deodorise, are going to take more than a few days.....I will get a black lite and something from the vet (urineoff??) to get rid of all the smell........though someone told me baking soda was a cheaper option. I will do some research  thanks


Glad you came back, and definitely sounding brighter. 

Biological washing powder, dissolved in water...quite a strong solution. I'm not sure on correct ratio but i've used 1 cup of powder to one empty mr muscle spray bottle, it works but I do prefer the pina colada smelling Simple Solution. Because of the possible association between your usual detergent and her nappy towels I would go for something that smelled a lot different though.

I found this... Cat Urine: Clean & Remove Cat Urine in Carpet FREE Recipe

If you want to buy commercially produced then you can get stuff a lot cheaper online (vets have a hefty mark up) and if you know anyone that runs a daycare/nursery then they can usually get very similar stuff from their wholesalers.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great to hear you sounding better and more positive :thumbsup:
Lots of lovely people on the forum full of words of wisdom and advice - please stick around and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

Polski said:


> Glad you came back, and definitely sounding brighter.
> 
> Biological washing powder, dissolved in water...quite a strong solution. I'm not sure on correct ratio but i've used 1 cup of powder to one empty mr muscle spray bottle, it works but I do prefer the pina colada smelling Simple Solution. Because of the possible association between your usual detergent and her nappy towels I would go for something that smelled a lot different though.
> 
> ...


Ah!! Thanks for that recipe Polski. The urine stains are not so numerous as she uses the cat nappies in the bathroom mostly but I definately need a black light as this carpet does not show stains. I feel that its best to get the whole carpet deodorised after the baking soda treatment so it ALL smells entirely different (never had it doederised before but get it steam cleaned every 12 months. Because of my mobility problems everything takes a little bit longer.


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Great to hear you sounding better and more positive :thumbsup:
> Lots of lovely people on the forum full of words of wisdom and advice - please stick around and let us know how you get on xx


You can say that again. I don''t think you all realise how much you have done for me over the last couple of days. Hope is more precious than rubies


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

xiaoecho said:


> You can say that again. I don''t think you all realise how much you have done for me over the last couple of days.


Glad we could help, I think a lot of us could relate to your desperation in one way or another.

Not soiling but I impulsively bought 5 80l storage tubs the other day because I was sick to death of clearing up litter after Tilly went digging. I got up the other morning and toodled downstairs in my bare feet only to feel crunch crunch crunch...she had sent it 15ft down the hall, I brushed my feet off and walked into the bathroom where either Tilly or Tabs (both being porkers) had tipped a whole damn tray over so once again I was crunching litter underfoot...I snapped, I went mad, (not at the cats...at my sons, the world just freaked) that it was only ever me clearing up after them or scooping or washing the trays, dishes, feeding them....blah blah blah then I hit the buy button. They're great but they don't blinking well fit...that'll teach me for buying in a temper



xiaoecho said:


> Hope is more precious than rubies


It it that!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CM's advice is brilliant, and I'm thankful she posted it as I don't have to type it all out now! 

I've used this to retrain a couple of cats and it is truly wonderful. Works every time. I feel this may be the way forward for her. Her habit is longstanding and ingrained, and I doubt you'll teach her to stop just with extra litter trays unfortunately.


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

I fear you are right. She is completely ignoring her many litter trays - have tried soft rice husk litter, puppy pads, and her towelling nappies in the tray. I took up the two rugs that 'smelled like her toilet' and replaced them. she immediately soiled on both of them, presumebly to mark them - so much for the theory that she is going on the rugs because they smll like her nappies. ........she WILL NOT use a tray. I fear to communicate my depth of despair for fear of excoriation. The only hope I have now is the suggestion of borrowing a large cage from the vet. .....if nothing else it will give me a break while she is in the cage

thanks for your advice


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

You have done so well to persevere for so long; many would have given up a long time ago. DO get that cage - you deserve the break and it might just make the change you need. Good luck


----------



## xiaoecho (Oct 28, 2014)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> You have done so well to persevere for so long; many would have given up a long time ago. DO get that cage - you deserve the break and it might just make the change you need. Good luck


Thanks Blaise. Its back to the vet for us before she is 'incarcerated' just to get the all clear


----------

